# Cinn., OH -17 GSDs - Breeder Died



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

** Contact: 513-674-8517
** email: [email protected] 

the dogs are listed thru MPM GSD Rescue in Cincinnati
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH642.html

PLEASE CROSS POST!!
MPM German Shepherd Rescue was notified of a breeder who was recently killed in a car accident leaving behind 17 GSDs needing homes. Mark went to see the dogs and they are living in horrid conditions; all tied outside with no shelter in mud and filth. Despite their living condition all are friendly. The son of the owner has found homes for 5. It is believed one of the females is pregnant, but not confirmed. If you can help please contact Mark with MPM Rescue at the website below. They are `2hrs east of Cincinnati , but we will find a way to transport if you or anyone you know can take one. They are very sweet and deserve better than what they have had all their lives. Sadly they are the ones with the floppy ears; harder to adopt, but not impossible.

** I had a request to post this. I have no other information. Admin**


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Crosspost:URGENT 17 GSDs Cinti - Breeder Died*

This is a duplicate post


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Crosspost:URGENT 17 GSDs Cinti - Breeder Died*

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=915174&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

